# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOI-S EDISI NO. 9/VOL II/JAN-FEB 2010

## Ajik Raffles

*SEGERA BEREDAR !!*




*Terbit : 11 Januari 2010*
Harga Eceran : P. Jawa Rp 35.000 - Luar Pulau Jawa Rp 37,000
(Belum Termasuk Ongkos Kirim)

*FREE FOR KOI's MEMBER*
Contact: [email protected]

Dapat dibeli di Toko Buku Gramedia se  Jabodetabek & Bandung, Semarang, dan Surabaya. Kinokuniya Plaza Senayan, Outlet Hero Supermarket, Toko Buku Kharisma, Gunung Agung, outlet Mini Market, toko buku di pusat perbelanjaan atau di agen koran/majalah terdekat

*Segera Beredar di: TIMES BOOK SQUARE*

*Distribusi & Sirkulasi:*
KOIS Inter Media
Doli Ardyansyah Joedo  087880558878
Acep Nudin  0813 99657225

Penerbit:Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society (KOIs)
Percetakan: PT Temprint

*Alamat Redaksi:* 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 54, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021  7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021  739 3629

*E-mail	:* 
Redaksi: [email protected]
Iklan: [email protected]
Distribusi & Sirkulasi: [email protected]
Membership: [email protected]

*REPRESETATIF AGEN:* 
JAKARTA	: KOI-S Intermedia (021) 7279 2849
MEDAN	: Obor  (061) 414 5622
MAKASSAR : Koke Koi  0815 24198198
BALI & LOMBOK: Edi Menjoto  0818 05575759	
SURABAYA : Terbit  (031) 567 8049, Topkoi Farm  0811 326556	
SOLO : BSKC  (0271) 644583, Eko  0812 2681111
YOGYAKARTA : Trisno Setyawan/ Tenonx  0856 2905678
SEMARANG : Beryl Ep  (024) 70506066
BANDUNG	: Alfi - 085722291410
BEKASI: Javakoi/Ucok Agency - 081381650000

----------


## e-koi

mantap om!! Btw PERTAMAX... Review isinya dunk?

----------


## darren febriano

ulasan koi legendnya masih ada?

----------


## William Pantoni

> ulasan koi legendnya masih ada?


Om Darren...
Sumbang2 artikel dong soal koi legenda, oyagoi2...  ::  
Ditunggu yah....

----------


## acoflooring

nambah koleksi KOI-S nih ma ilmu  ::

----------


## bobo

Tak sabar untuk menunggu di gramedia

----------


## abahnasr

> Tak sabar untuk menunggu di gramedia


ko di gramedia om? tunggu d rumah aja.. 
ato om bobo belom members ya?? buruan jadi member... rugi om kalo gak......  ::

----------


## este

Mudah2an yang ini jangan telat sampe ke rumahnya mumpung kuliah lagi libur ga ada kerjaan mending baca koi`s     ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ulasan koi legendnya masih ada?


Sementara masih parkir om Daren, pengisi rubriknya masih sibuk berat... padahal kemaren sudah sempat mau kirim materi lagi. Btw, seperti om Will bilang bagaimana klo om Daren ikut isi materinya?

Btw, gak ada yang minat ama bonusnya? Itu hadiah dari om limjohan ya...  ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> ulasan koi legendnya masih ada?


Sementara masih parkir om Daren, pengisi rubriknya masih sibuk berat... padahal kemaren sudah sempat mau kirim materi lagi. Btw, seperti om Will bilang bagaimana klo om Daren ikut isi materinya?

Btw, gak ada yang minat ama bonusnya? Itu hadiah dari om limjohan ya...  ::   :: [/quote:366cknzs]
wah...terhormat saya jadinya  ::  
mau Om, btw nyari materinya yg faktual dan lengkap susah. Mudah2an dapet  ::

----------


## hery

Lapor Ndan.....Majalah Koi's No.9 sudah sampai di Banyuwangi dan yg lebih mengejutkan....Kalender mejanya juga cantik.Thanks sudah memanjakan anggotanya. Bravo Koi's....

----------


## fachm13

menunggu....  ::

----------


## rvidella

sundul ... ahhhhhh


bad boy ... bad boy ... whatcha gonna do when it come to u


 ::  






> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Oom2 semua....
> Jangan lupa mohon masukan nya kritik dan saran dan usul yah...spy bisa tambah lebih baik lg kedepan nya.
> Dan dapat hadiah Kaos loh...buat yg komentar nya di muat di majalah.... 
> 
> 
> ini bukan kritik nich om .... tapi Protes .....
> 
> ...

----------


## fachm13

akhirnya dpt jg...  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Numpang usul yah redaksi.  
> 
> Saya usul di majalah KOI's ini ada lebih sering rubik DIY (do It Yourself) buat bbrp produk untuk kolam yang bisa berguna buat kita2x para penghoby KOI.
> Jadi buat kita2x yang sukanya iseng buat2x (a.k.a kreatif ) cukup dengan majalah koi's sudah bisa terpenuhi semua kebutuhan akan ilmunya dan ngk usah research2x lagi di internet. Bisa dimulai dengan yang gampang2x, saya yakin suhu2x disini banyak sekali ilmunya akan DIY ini.
> 
> Di majalah ini sudah cukup baik, hanya tinggal memperbaiki kesalahan dalam pengejaan saja yang masih ada dalam bbrp artikel.
> 
> Maju terus KOI's


Majalah menyediakan rubrik khusus untuk DIY dengan nama "Teknokoi". 
Sudah ada beberapa artikel DIY yang tampil, spt dalam:
-. Edisi No. 2/Vol I/Nov - Des 2008, Autofeeder Van Jember, tulisan Lukman Arif Wijaya (Jember)
-. Edisi No. 4/Vol I/Mar - Apr 2009, Filter Bawah Kolam, tulisan Awal Urane (Cirebon)
-. Edisi No. 5/Vol I/Mei - Jun 2009, Rotary Drum Filter, tulisan Sven Keller (Jakarta)
-. Edisi No. 6/Vol I/Jul - Agt 2009, Sistem Filter Gravel, tulisan Eko Prastyo (Batam)

Dalam edisi 7 - 9 ini belum ada materi yang masuk padahal kalau liat di forum ada FF-nya om Harry Luhur, MII Product Koi Collection, Baki Shower TB Pond Koi, dsb. Saya berharap para kreator ini bersedia meluangkan waktu untuk berbagi tulisan kreasinya. Kita tunggu aja ya   ::  
-

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> sundul ... ahhhhhh
> 
> 
> bad boy ... bad boy ... whatcha gonna do when it come to u
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


Wah, sampe disundul segala   ::  Sekalian saya mau menjawab pertanyaan yang sama dari beberapa member lewat e-mail dan PM...

Pemuatan foto - foto juara utama dalam sebuah kontes adalah inisiatif majalah KOI-S dan bekerja sama dengan klub - klub penyelenggara. Tujuannya adalah:
-. Menyebarluaskan foto - foto koi terbaik secara cepat dan akurat kepada penggemar koi di tanah air sehingga hasil sebuah kontes tidak hanya dinikmati penggemar koi setempat tetapi juga di beberapa kota di tanah air. Dengan demikian semarak kegiatan memelihara koi ini bisa dinikmati secara lebih luas
-. Menjadi benchmark bagi perkembangan koi di tanah air. Sebagaimana kita ketahui bersama perkembangan koi ini terkadang begitu cepat sehingga ada beberapa penggemar yang tidak well - informed. KOI-S mengambil peran tidak hanya sekedar menutupi gap tetapi juga memediasi proses pembelajaran lewat majalah.
-. (Bagi Klub) Memberi apresiasi kepada para peserta yang telah bersusah payah merawat, mempersiapkan dan mengantar koi ke arena kontes dan mendapat gelar juara. Kebanggaan terhadap keberhasilan memelihara koi di share melalui majalah.

Berhubung dana KOI-S tidak cukub besar, penerbitan foto pemenang kontes dibantu oleh klub - klub penyelenggara sesuai dengan biaya yang dibebankan pihak percetakan. Klub bahkan membantu memberikan foto - foto juara ke Redaksi. Pada edisi No. 7/Vol II/ Sep - Okt 2009, pemuatan foto pemenang utama 5th Bandung Koi Show adalah hasil kerja sama dengan *Bandung Koi Club*, sedangkan pada edisi No. 8/Vol II/Nov - Des 2008, KOI-S bekerja sama dengan *Bogor Nishikigoi Club* untuk menerbitkan foto - foto pemenang utama 1st Bogor Koi Show. KOI-S memberi kesempatan kepada klub bila ingin melibatkan pihak ketiga sebagai sponsor dengan mencantumkan logo mereka dalam halaman foto - foto pemenang utama tersebut. 

Pada 6th All Indonesia Koi Show 2009, KOI-S juga menawarkan kerja sama serupa dengan klub penyelenggara, tetapi klub memiliki pandangan lain sehingga KOI-S tidak bisa menerbitkan foto - foto dimaksud. Setiap klub punya kebijakan yang harus kita hormati.

KOI-S memahami kekecewaan ini, tetapi bila ada yang ingin menyaksikan foto - foto juara 6th All Indonesia KOI Show bisa dilihat di buletin APKI, web APKI atau majalah Nichirin. Pada beberapa edisi terakhir Nichirin kerap menampilkan foto - foto koi juara dalam berbagai kontes utama di Indonesia.      

Demikian ya, semoga bisa dimaklumi   ::

----------


## seven7colour

::   ::   :: 
Foto ikan yang digunakan biasanya adalah foto ikan yang di setorkan pemilik ikan pada saat pendaftaran lomba, dan data foto ada di sekretariat APKI.

Photo yang saya miliki tidak bisa digunakan kecuali ikan tersebut ada di bak lomba, seperti:

Jika ada didalam plastik hasilnya: (ikan besar)

Jika di bak penampungan: (ada aerator)


 :P Jadi mohon dimaafkan ya......   ::

----------


## edwin

> Pemuatan foto - foto juara utama dalam sebuah kontes adalah inisiatif majalah KOI-S dan bekerja sama dengan klub - klub penyelenggara. Tujuannya adalah:
> -. Menyebarluaskan foto - foto koi terbaik secara cepat dan akurat kepada penggemar koi di tanah air sehingga hasil sebuah kontes tidak hanya dinikmati penggemar koi setempat tetapi juga di beberapa kota di tanah air. Dengan demikian semarak kegiatan memelihara koi ini bisa dinikmati secara lebih luas
> -. Menjadi benchmark bagi perkembangan koi di tanah air. Sebagaimana kita ketahui bersama perkembangan koi ini terkadang begitu cepat sehingga ada beberapa penggemar yang tidak well - informed. KOI-S mengambil peran tidak hanya sekedar menutupi gap tetapi juga memediasi proses pembelajaran lewat majalah.
> -. (Bagi Klub) Memberi apresiasi kepada para peserta yang telah bersusah payah merawat, mempersiapkan dan mengantar koi ke arena kontes dan mendapat gelar juara. Kebanggaan terhadap keberhasilan memelihara koi di share melalui majalah.
> 
> Berhubung dana KOI-S tidak cukub besar, penerbitan foto pemenang kontes dibantu oleh klub - klub penyelenggara sesuai dengan biaya yang dibebankan pihak percetakan. Klub bahkan membantu memberikan foto - foto juara ke Redaksi. Pada edisi No. 7/Vol II/ Sep - Okt 2009, pemuatan foto pemenang utama 5th Bandung Koi Show adalah hasil kerja sama dengan *Bandung Koi Club*, sedangkan pada edisi No. 8/Vol II/Nov - Des 2008, KOI-S bekerja sama dengan *Bogor Nishikigoi Club* untuk menerbitkan foto - foto pemenang utama 1st Bogor Koi Show. KOI-S memberi kesempatan kepada klub bila ingin melibatkan pihak ketiga sebagai sponsor dengan mencantumkan logo mereka dalam halaman foto - foto pemenang utama tersebut. 
> 
> Pada 6th All Indonesia Koi Show 2009, KOI-S juga menawarkan kerja sama serupa dengan klub penyelenggara, tetapi klub memiliki pandangan lain sehingga KOI-S tidak bisa menerbitkan foto - foto dimaksud. Setiap klub punya kebijakan yang harus kita hormati.


saya doain deh om, supaya bukan cuma dana saja yang majalah KOI-S punya dimasa yg akan datang, tapi juga GOODWILL dari majalah dan forum yang dibentuk bisa menjadi BARGAINING POWER dimasa yang akan datang.....
mungkin suatu saat nanti, setiap event/acara yang ada, KOI-S justru diminta untuk meliput secara gratis.   ::

----------


## rvidella

ga ada maksud negatif ya komandan ... hanya nyambung diskusi waktu pada kumpul di Dodo Koi ... sebenernya sih mau godain pak Tri saja ... tapi kemaren ada Edwin, Ronny Andry, Will-P, TSA, D-FEBriano, Acid, dkk ... 

dan topik ini sempet jadi diskusi bareng ... so diskusi sehat kok pak Ajik, soalnya PEMRED ada disana juga ... eh PEMPER yah ... pemimpin perusahaan maksudnya ... dan beliau juga jelasin yang sama kok

 ::  




> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> sundul ... ahhhhhh
> 
> 
> bad boy ... bad boy ... whatcha gonna do when it come to u
> 
> 
>  
> ...

----------


## edwin

Sebenarnya menurut saya sangat disayangkan sih om ajik, kalau majalah koi-s sebagai majalah pertama dan boleh dibilang satu-satunya majalah yang eksis di indonesia, yang terbit secara rutin dan 100% membahas tentang koi justru tidak difasilitasi oleh penyelenggara kontes untuk menampilkan foto2, sedangkan majalah luar negeri seperti nichirin justru mendapatkan gambar2 foto pemenang kontes.

Sebagai ilustrasi saja..... anak2 indonesia sangat dikenal di dunia karena seringkali (malah hampir setiap tahun) memenangkan olimpiade fisika matematika tingkat dunia. bahkan presiden SBY sendiri mengundang mereka yang juara untuk datang ke istana negara memberikan penghargaan kepada mereka. Berita ini dan foto2 anaknya justru saya tahu setelah membaca di harian kompas. Apabila kompas sebagai media cetak tidak dapat meliput hal ini, karena pihak penyelenggara ataupun pihak sekolah yang tidak memperbolehkan meliput (apalagi memfoto anak muridnya), justru menurut saya ini bukanlah win-win solution. 
Justru karena diliput oleh media, pihak sekolah mendapatkan nama baik, presiden terlihat care/concern ttg pendidikan, dan kompas mendapatkan liputan untuk mengisi media cetaknya, yang pada akhirnya justru akan mengharumkan nama indonesia.

Bukankah ini juga tujuan kita semua? nama indonesia dianggap oleh dunia, khususnya jepang sebagai market yang menjanjikan dan hobiis yang tidak sekedar main2?

ini hanya pemikiran saya aja loh....

----------


## seven7colour

> Sebenarnya menurut saya sangat disayangkan sih om ajik, kalau majalah koi-s sebagai majalah pertama dan boleh dibilang satu-satunya majalah yang eksis di indonesia, yang terbit secara rutin dan 100% membahas tentang koi justru tidak difasilitasi oleh penyelenggara kontes untuk menampilkan foto2, sedangkan majalah luar negeri seperti nichirin justru mendapatkan gambar2 foto pemenang kontes.
> 
> Sebagai ilustrasi saja..... anak2 indonesia sangat dikenal di dunia karena seringkali (malah hampir setiap tahun) memenangkan olimpiade fisika matematika tingkat dunia. bahkan presiden SBY sendiri mengundang mereka yang juara untuk datang ke istana negara memberikan penghargaan kepada mereka. Berita ini dan foto2 anaknya justru saya tahu setelah membaca di harian kompas. Apabila kompas sebagai media cetak tidak dapat meliput hal ini, karena pihak penyelenggara ataupun pihak sekolah yang tidak memperbolehkan meliput (apalagi memfoto anak muridnya), justru menurut saya ini bukanlah win-win solution. 
> Justru karena diliput oleh media, pihak sekolah mendapatkan nama baik, presiden terlihat care/concern ttg pendidikan, dan kompas mendapatkan liputan untuk mengisi media cetaknya, yang pada akhirnya justru akan mengharumkan nama indonesia.
> 
> Bukankah ini juga tujuan kita semua? nama indonesia dianggap oleh dunia, khususnya jepang sebagai market yang menjanjikan dan hobiis yang tidak sekedar main2?
> 
> ini hanya pemikiran saya aja loh....


Harap di "CLEAR" kan dulu masalah ini....
Letak permasalahannya dimana..................
Om Ajik sendiri ada di Lokasi Lomba pada saat lomba berlangsung.......

Jangan gara-gara permasalahan ini kemesraan itu akan berlalu   ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

majalah KOI-S 'pertama'-ku + kalender meja cantik sudah saya terima dengan baik, makacih.....KOI-S forum..
isinya ternyata   ::  RUAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR...... BIASA  ::  , jadi nyesel neh kenapa kagak dari dulu-dulu langganan-nya, untuk mencari edisi-edisi lama masih memungkinkan ndak ya?? dalam bentuk digital??
BTW dari foto yg diposting oleh om seven7colour, kalo boleh tau,  itu siapa aja ya?? supaya bisa lebih kenal dan kalo ketemu di jalan (siapa tau....) bisa menyapa duluan he.....he......  ::  
sekali lagi, majalah KOI-S : MANTAPPFF...... Man..........

----------


## edwin

> majalah KOI-S 'pertama'-ku + kalender meja cantik sudah saya terima dengan baik, makacih.....KOI-S forum..
> isinya ternyata   RUAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR...... BIASA  , jadi nyesel neh kenapa kagak dari dulu-dulu langganan-nya, untuk mencari edisi-edisi lama masih memungkinkan ndak ya?? dalam bentuk digital??
> BTW dari foto yg diposting oleh om seven7colour, kalo boleh tau,  itu siapa aja ya?? supaya bisa lebih kenal dan kalo ketemu di jalan (siapa tau....) bisa menyapa duluan he.....he......  
> sekali lagi, majalah KOI-S : MANTAPPFF...... Man..........


minggu kemaren pergi ke tempatnya om dodo rvidella, masih ada lengkap tuh om kayaknya....majalah apa aja juga ada, kecuali majalah porno...hehehehe.....coba aja pm orangnya om...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> majalah KOI-S 'pertama'-ku + kalender meja cantik sudah saya terima dengan baik, makacih.....KOI-S forum..
> isinya ternyata   RUAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR...... BIASA  , jadi nyesel neh kenapa kagak dari dulu-dulu langganan-nya, untuk mencari edisi-edisi lama masih memungkinkan ndak ya?? dalam bentuk digital??
> BTW dari foto yg diposting oleh om seven7colour, kalo boleh tau,  itu siapa aja ya?? supaya bisa lebih kenal dan kalo ketemu di jalan (siapa tau....) bisa menyapa duluan he.....he......  
> sekali lagi, majalah KOI-S : MANTAPPFF...... Man..........


Bisa hubungi [email protected] dari edisi 1 masih ada... atau juga di Dodo Koi, tapi denger2 edisi jaman dulu gak dijual Dodo, buat koleksi dia... Dodo orang yang percaya bahwa suatu saat majalah edisi 1 akan dicari orang dengan harga mahal....  ::

----------


## fachm13

di timbun dl om..hehe
tu msh segel smua om!?
beserta bonus2nya(kl ada)hehe
 ::

----------


## seven7colour

> BTW dari foto yg diposting oleh om seven7colour, kalo boleh tau,  itu siapa aja ya?? supaya bisa lebih kenal dan kalo ketemu di jalan (siapa tau....) bisa menyapa duluan he.....he......  
> sekali lagi, majalah KOI-S : MANTAPPFF...... Man..........


*Om Ajik (Moderator), Om mrBunta (Sub-Moderator Surabaya), Om Frans, Om Topkoi, dan om Koinia*

----------


## mrbunta

> Sekalian saya mau menjawab pertanyaan yang sama dari beberapa member lewat e-mail dan PM...
> 
> Pemuatan foto - foto juara utama dalam sebuah kontes adalah inisiatif majalah KOI-S dan bekerja sama dengan klub - klub penyelenggara. Tujuannya adalah:
> -. Menyebarluaskan foto - foto koi terbaik secara cepat dan akurat kepada penggemar koi di tanah air sehingga hasil sebuah kontes tidak hanya dinikmati penggemar koi setempat tetapi juga di beberapa kota di tanah air. Dengan demikian semarak kegiatan memelihara koi ini bisa dinikmati secara lebih luas
> -. Menjadi benchmark bagi perkembangan koi di tanah air. Sebagaimana kita ketahui bersama perkembangan koi ini terkadang begitu cepat sehingga ada beberapa penggemar yang tidak well - informed. KOI-S mengambil peran tidak hanya sekedar menutupi gap tetapi juga memediasi proses pembelajaran lewat majalah.
> -. (Bagi Klub) Memberi apresiasi kepada para peserta yang telah bersusah payah merawat, mempersiapkan dan mengantar koi ke arena kontes dan mendapat gelar juara. Kebanggaan terhadap keberhasilan memelihara koi di share melalui majalah.
> 
> Berhubung dana KOI-S tidak cukub besar, penerbitan foto pemenang kontes dibantu oleh klub - klub penyelenggara sesuai dengan biaya yang dibebankan pihak percetakan. Klub bahkan membantu memberikan foto - foto juara ke Redaksi. Pada edisi No. 7/Vol II/ Sep - Okt 2009, pemuatan foto pemenang utama 5th Bandung Koi Show adalah hasil kerja sama dengan *Bandung Koi Club*, sedangkan pada edisi No. 8/Vol II/Nov - Des 2008, KOI-S bekerja sama dengan *Bogor Nishikigoi Club* untuk menerbitkan foto - foto pemenang utama 1st Bogor Koi Show. KOI-S memberi kesempatan kepada klub bila ingin melibatkan pihak ketiga sebagai sponsor dengan mencantumkan logo mereka dalam halaman foto - foto pemenang utama tersebut. 
> 
> ...


om. bisa tolong dijabarkan kenapa kok gak jadi di muat? banyak teman teman club ( SKC ) juga menanyakan kenapa gak di muat foto para champion

----------


## seven7colour

> om. bisa tolong dijabarkan kenapa kok gak jadi di muat? banyak teman teman club ( SKC ) juga menanyakan kenapa gak di muat foto para champion


Aku sudah dapat infonya kok, Peace.......................  ::

----------


## mrbunta

::  
PEACE

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>  om. bisa tolong dijabarkan kenapa kok gak jadi di muat? banyak teman teman club ( SKC ) juga menanyakan kenapa gak di muat foto para champion
> 
> 
> Aku sudah dapat infonya kok, Peace.......................


Ngobrol dong ke yang lain.....  ::  biar om bunta juga paham   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Mohon MAAF sebelumnya untuk KOI's saya memposting link ke Forum lain

Photo pemenang ada di: http://apki.info/index.php?option=com_c ... 6&Itemid=1

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


dah paham om.
biar bisa lihat ikan juaranya ama om kolor di share tuh linknya
PEACE

----------


## tegoehs34

butuh nih...  siapa yyg bersedia mengirimkan saya walau 1 biji majalah....bukan gratis tentunya

----------


## seven7colour

> butuh nih...  siapa yyg bersedia mengirimkan saya walau 1 biji majalah....bukan gratis tentunya


Kan bisa hubungi om Ajik......  ::

----------


## fachm13

6 edisi skalian aja om..biar pas 1 tahun..hehe
pissssssss...............  ::   ::

----------


## fachm13

thx koi-s...majalahya dah smp rmh dgn selamat..  ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

> Originally Posted by IrwanMOEB
> 
> majalah KOI-S 'pertama'-ku + kalender meja cantik sudah saya terima dengan baik, makacih.....KOI-S forum..
> isinya ternyata   RUAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR...... BIASA  , jadi nyesel neh kenapa kagak dari dulu-dulu langganan-nya, untuk mencari edisi-edisi lama masih memungkinkan ndak ya?? dalam bentuk digital??
> BTW dari foto yg diposting oleh om seven7colour, kalo boleh tau,  itu siapa aja ya?? supaya bisa lebih kenal dan kalo ketemu di jalan (siapa tau....) bisa menyapa duluan he.....he......  
> sekali lagi, majalah KOI-S : MANTAPPFF...... Man..........
> 
> 
> Bisa hubungi [email protected] dari edisi 1 masih ada... atau juga di Dodo Koi, tapi denger2 edisi jaman dulu gak dijual Dodo, buat koleksi dia... Dodo orang yang percaya bahwa suatu saat majalah edisi 1 akan dicari orang dengan harga mahal....


wahhh.......... mau nihhh.....makacih untuk infonya 'saodara-sodara'ku

----------


## IrwanMOEB

> Originally Posted by IrwanMOEB
> 
> BTW dari foto yg diposting oleh om seven7colour, kalo boleh tau,  itu siapa aja ya?? supaya bisa lebih kenal dan kalo ketemu di jalan (siapa tau....) bisa menyapa duluan he.....he......  
> sekali lagi, majalah KOI-S : MANTAPPFF...... Man..........
> 
> 
> *Om Ajik (Moderator), Om mrBunta (Sub-Moderator Surabaya), Om Frans, Om Topkoi, dan om Koinia*


makasih untuk info nama-nama para 'koiser' yg udah 'nampang', jadi tau nih 'bentuk asli'nya  ::  
ok jadi punya modal nih untuk menyapa duluan klo ketemu di event..........hope too see you soon..........  ::

----------


## victor

wahhh....
om gajah keliatan dari depan   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> wahhh....
> om gajah keliatan dari depan


Memangnya belum pernah ada photo mrBunta yang full body dari depan ya   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> wahhh....
> om gajah keliatan dari depan  
> 
> 
> Memangnya belum pernah ada photo mrBunta yang full body dari depan ya


signature dia, keliatan belakang aja

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ha..ha..ha.. 
boleh dikomentari kah..?
Om Ajik emang uhui dengan tas-nya, senyumnya itu lho, sannntiiiikkk..

Om bunta, emang cocok pawang gajah... dengan rok.... eh...celana short nya. Ha..ha..ha....

----------


## seven7colour

> Ha..ha..ha.. 
> boleh dikomentari kah..?
> Om Ajik emang uhui dengan tas-nya, senyumnya itu lho, sannntiiiikkk..
> 
> Om bunta, emang cocok pawang gajah... dengan rok.... eh...celana short nya. Ha..ha..ha....


Tas Ajaib Om Ajik isinya apa ya?

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Ha..ha..ha.. 
> boleh dikomentari kah..?
> Om Ajik emang uhui dengan tas-nya, senyumnya itu lho, sannntiiiikkk..
> 
> Om bunta, emang cocok pawang gajah... dengan rok.... eh...celana short nya. Ha..ha..ha....
> 
> 
> Tas Ajaib Om Ajik isinya apa ya?


Seven,
Klo ingat kakek nenek dulu, isi tas gituan, klo ndak jimat keramat, ya sirih...
jaman sekarang kan era facebook, mungkin isinya foto2... koi.

----------


## seven7colour

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> Originally Posted by "Gom 7rait":2lbqwhd3
> 
> Ha..ha..ha.. 
> boleh dikomentari kah..?
> Om Ajik emang uhui dengan tas-nya, senyumnya itu lho, sannntiiiikkk..
> 
> Om bunta, emang cocok pawang gajah... dengan rok.... eh...celana short nya. Ha..ha..ha....
> 
> 
> Tas Ajaib Om Ajik isinya apa ya?


Seven,
Klo ingat kakek nenek dulu, isi tas gituan, klo ndak jimat keramat, ya sirih...
jaman sekarang kan era facebook, mungkin isinya foto2... koi.[/quote:2lbqwhd3]

Betul juga   ::  
Photo-photonya sudah ada di KOI-S EDISI NO. 9/VOL II/JAN-FEB 2010 kan?   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Gambar majalah di portal.php belum berubah   ::

----------


## achmad

Ralat Sedikit om Ajik dan redaksi majalah KOI'S, pada hal 48 *Kontes 6th Makassar Koi show 2009* tertulis : _Penyelenggaranya adalah Blitar Koi Club_ seharusnya _Penyelenggaranya adalah Makassar Koi Club_, di halaman 50 (data & Fakta) tertulis :* Penyelenggara : Makassar Koi Club (BKC)* Seharusnya *Makassar Koi Club (MKC)*, demikian untuk diketahui.

----------


## seven7colour

Nama pemenang lelang pada acara AIKS di Surabaya juga salah  
Seharusnya bukan Hartono seperti yang tertulis..............
Kalau tidak salah pemenangnya BEAUKOI

----------


## bobo

Menantikan edisi ke 10 kapan ya muncul ???

Untuk edisi 9, isi dari majalah mulai meingkat dan lebih berat, sehingga untuk menghabisakn 1 majalah agak lama supaya mengerti (mgkn saya aja kali ya), 
Kritik : Mohon penyusunan isi majalah lebih baik lagi sehingga lebih enak dibaca
Usulan : Ulasan tentang seluk beluk koi dari masing2 varietas dari suhu datta kalau bisa, penyakit koi kok menghilang diadakan lagi kalau bisa.

terima kasih

----------


## William Pantoni

> Menantikan edisi ke 10 kapan ya muncul ???
> 
> Untuk edisi 9, isi dari majalah mulai meingkat dan lebih berat, sehingga untuk menghabisakn 1 majalah agak lama supaya mengerti (mgkn saya aja kali ya), 
> Kritik : Mohon penyusunan isi majalah lebih baik lagi sehingga lebih enak dibaca
> Usulan : Ulasan tentang seluk beluk koi dari masing2 varietas dari suhu datta kalau bisa, penyakit koi kok menghilang diadakan lagi kalau bisa.
> 
> terima kasih


Om Bobo....mudah2an edisi 10 bisa terbit minggu depan yah...karena edisi ini edisi khusus dan sudah hampir jadi 100 halaman nih.

----------


## torpey

> Om Bobo....mudah2an edisi 10 bisa terbit minggu depan yah...karena edisi ini edisi khusus dan sudah hampir jadi 100 halaman nih.



Horeeeee asiiiik sabar menanti   ::

----------


## aie

siiippp.,sabar menanti edisi yg selanjutnya   ::   ::

----------


## Abied

Usul untuk edisi2 mendatang ikan2 yg juara di Kontes Misalnya GC Kois festival 4 diulas agak mendalam misal asal-usul ikan datang di indonesia kapan? sempat masuk kolam pemilik atau dateng langsung terjun kontes ato misalnya Best Lokal di ulas asal usulnya ato sejarahnya seperti di edisi perdana artikel Sanke GC Contander. Sehingga kita jd tau apa kelebihan dan kekurangan ikan itu sehingga menjadikan dia juara.
Jadi tidak seperti sekarang cuman bentuk tabel2 ikan A milik si A ikan B milik si B. lama2 akan membosankan baca majalahnya kl gitu. Berita pelaksanaan Kontes dikit aja toh fokus kita di Ikannnya....
Mohon maaf sebelumnya bravo majalah Kois..

----------


## dattairadian

> Usul untuk edisi2 mendatang ikan2 yg juara di Kontes Misalnya GC Kois festival 4 diulas agak mendalam misal asal-usul ikan datang di indonesia kapan? sempat masuk kolam pemilik atau dateng langsung terjun kontes ato misalnya Best Lokal di ulas asal usulnya ato sejarahnya seperti di edisi perdana artikel Sanke GC Contander. Sehingga kita jd tau apa kelebihan dan kekurangan ikan itu sehingga menjadikan dia juara.
> Jadi tidak seperti sekarang cuman bentuk tabel2 ikan A milik si A ikan B milik si B. lama2 akan membosankan baca majalahnya kl gitu. Berita pelaksanaan Kontes dikit aja toh fokus kita di Ikannnya....
> Mohon maaf sebelumnya bravo majalah Kois..


bukannya sudah seperti itu om? khususnya untuk kontes2 yang diadakan KOIS...
best lokal merah putih kemarin misalnya...

----------


## Abied

> Originally Posted by Abied
> 
> Usul untuk edisi2 mendatang ikan2 yg juara di Kontes Misalnya GC Kois festival 4 diulas agak mendalam misal asal-usul ikan datang di indonesia kapan? sempat masuk kolam pemilik atau dateng langsung terjun kontes ato misalnya Best Lokal di ulas asal usulnya ato sejarahnya seperti di edisi perdana artikel Sanke GC Contander. Sehingga kita jd tau apa kelebihan dan kekurangan ikan itu sehingga menjadikan dia juara.
> Jadi tidak seperti sekarang cuman bentuk tabel2 ikan A milik si A ikan B milik si B. lama2 akan membosankan baca majalahnya kl gitu. Berita pelaksanaan Kontes dikit aja toh fokus kita di Ikannnya....
> Mohon maaf sebelumnya bravo majalah Kois..
> 
> 
> bukannya sudah seperti itu om? khususnya untuk kontes2 yang diadakan KOIS...
> best lokal merah putih kemarin misalnya...


Sip Kalo gitu... 
Moga-moga tidak hanya Kontes yg diadakan kois tapi juga Kontes2 besar seperti all indonesia..

----------


## karyanto

Salam kenal mas Anjik, boleh dong, aku nulis sepak terkang KOI's Forum, di tabloid yang saya garap tabloid Kabar Sehat.


salam hormat

----------


## dattairadian

> Sip Kalo gitu... 
> Moga-moga tidak hanya Kontes yg diadakan kois tapi juga Kontes2 besar seperti all indonesia..


Itu tergantung penyelenggara shownya om abied...
bahkan kadang2 ada dari penyelenggara yang memiliki kebijakan yang berbeda   ::  
Silahkan baca KOI MAIL di majalah Kois edisi terakhir (10)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Salam kenal mas Anjik, boleh dong, aku nulis sepak terkang KOI's Forum, di tabloid yang saya garap tabloid Kabar Sehat.
> 
> 
> salam hormat


salam kenal om karyanto, silakan aja tulis tentang KOI's Forum... mudah - mudahan bisa bikin pembaca tabloid makin sehat...
Kalau perlu data rujukan, disini ada om datta, p robby, om Luki, om Will, om Anggit, om Abi, dll... Yang mana aja bisa diminta keterangannya   ::

----------

